# Rep. Murtha Being Called a Coward in the Congress



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought this was funny!!!!

LiveLeak.com - U.S. Congress IN Uproar By Womans Choice of Words


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

bummer for Mutha and his kind, the gal had the guts to bleed the truth, good for her


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2007)

If the shoe fits........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2007)

Truth hurts. The democrats are so invested in the US losing that they have no leg to stand on. It has become their party mantra to insure that the US is unsuccessful so that they can hand their number 1 nemesis, Bush, and statement of defeat. These A-holes are more about their political agenda then the collective good of the US and the free world. God help us.


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

yes GOD HELP US ! 2008 will be here before we know it, am getting a bit queezy of the outcome


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> If the shoe fits........



It must be the right size !!


Charles


----------

